# Your name means ???????



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Posted on another site and some very interesting results from what I can see.

:hide: :thumbsup::happydance::think:

Urban Dictionary: Names


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm........

Allison 
A woman defined by brains, beauty, class, and membership in the upper echelons of society. Can usually be found wearing pearls or sorority letters.
"Allison, jeeves is bringing around the polo pony. In the meantime, would you like a hot toddy?"












Allison 
coolest ***** on the block












My favorite and absolutely truest of all;


Allison 
HOTTEST SEXIEST COOLEST BEAUTIFULLEST CRAZIEST BESTEST GIRL IN THE WHOLE WORLD  

"i wish i was allison" 
"SHE WAS SO ALLISON"


Thank you for the great laugh, Spyder. Today was a profoundly sad day and I needed it!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm........
> 
> Thank you for the great laugh, Spyder. Today was a profoundly sad day and I needed it!!



Sorry to hear.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting Spyder, thanks for sharing. This one was pretty accurate, especially the first and last lines :lol: I also learned that my name is a slang term for the drug ecstasy :shock:

Mandy 
Mandy...or otherwise known as Amanda, but if you call her that she will kick you.

She is completely trustworthy and the best friend any one could ever have no matter what! She will listen to you and give you all the advice that she can. She will understand you when you fail to understand yourself, and she will tell you what you need to hear even if you don't want to, but it is all because she cares so much for you.

She will bake cookies with you for hours at a time and occasionally will find
you annoying but you and her both know that you can't live without each other despite the fights that ensue.

Additionally she is sarcastic but that is what makes her her.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww that's sweet Spyder, look what mine means

A beautiful girl, who is caring and sweet. She has a quirky side that likes to lurk around and be creepy when only her close friends are watching, but she is definitely a keeper 

Often used to describe a 'wholesome' girl who can switch from fun to serious when necessary

Mind you that is the only good one, but I'll choose to take it.:wink:


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

My names stupid: Amber


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

ladybugsgirl said:


> My names stupid: Amber


I think Amber is an awesome name. So pretty.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

_Cheyenne_
_Cheyenne 

1) A 'bad influence' though really she's a good one ;D 
2) Possibly one of the most rad people in this world. 
3) absolutely insane, but easy to fall in love with 
4) Very pretty, blonde hair, blue eyes. 
5) very mature for her age 
6) finds the good in everything 
7) has an amazing voice, body, mind, soul, and heart. 
8) Great friend 
9) Extremely sexual and kinky 
10) funny as hell_
_**** that girl Cheyenne is awesome_

Haha! I defiantly am not mature for my age and I most certainly don't have blue eyes and blonde hair! Ha!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Jessica

An extremely common name (talk about it, I have 3 jessicas in my homeroom class this year!! and a few more who aren't! In total I think I counted 8 jessicas in my school of 500 yeesh)

she is an amAzing and beautiful girl with the best smile. she has the effect of brightening up someone's day (even just by smiling). she is absolutely adorable. she sometimes says things without thinking, but she's so cute when she does. she's sooo funny. she smells really nice too. (pssh horses) in one word, jessica is wonderful.
Here's my totally awesome friend, Jessica!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

This one I think is the closest, although there were some seriously hilarious ones, that were more saloon friendly haha. 

Ariel

The only girl that can make a guy nervous to go shot for shot. Holds her alcohol well and is sexy to boot. On top of it all she is down with the bros and is fully capable of holding her own she holds her own. Sarcasm is her first language and her personality is infectious and fun. One of the best friends you can have



This day and yesterday have also been sad for me too  feel better everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

contessa
supreme goddess, and wonderful woman. Italian origin and translation of countess--a lady in her own right.

dead on!!! hahahaah


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My name is Dani (Danielle) And these are actually pretty dead on!
1)A person with lots of layers of goodness, like an onion without the crying and the smell.
2)Every Dani that I've met is the same - petite, dark hair, dark eyes, witty, intelligent, somewhat pretty... It's saying something about the name!
3)Dani is a person who will allways be there for her friends, she is sometimes crazy but great to be around, usually dark hair, beautiful green eyes,an amazing body, and a very cute nose, she is one of a kind. dani will always protect her friends. and through down some letters to those b****** who mess with her.
just so you know, I am 5 ft tall, green eyes, brown hair, sensitive, and stick up for my friends, and I have been told I have a cute nose, but idk...


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

ladybugsgirl said:


> My names stupid: Amber


^^^^^^

I somewhat agree. I find my name stupid sometimes but then again it's also a very unique name that not many people have! And...the Amber stone/colour is very pretty!

Amber -
An extremely attractive girl whos flirty personality and curvacious figure will keep you coming back for more. She's typically a brunette but occasionally acts blonde. She enjoys long relationships and has many close guy friends. Often mistaken for a "****" but really isn't. She can also be a super ***** if you get onto her bad side.


I find this one to be somewhat true! I'm kind of flirty, have a curvy figure, i'm brunette and i get told all the time that i was born a blond, i like long relationships, i have a lot of guy friends and i definitely can be considered a *****!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Name: Tiffany

Tiffany's are usually very loyal and intellegant people whom usually doesn't trust many guys. She usually has many acquintances, but very few best friends. They are always opened minded and always have to be entertained or be having a good time. Most of time Tiffany's stay single and flirt around. 



A girl named Tiffany contains many unique qualities. She is beautiful, caring, honest, friendly, easy to talk to, hard to persuade, sticks by her own opinion, natural and usually one of a kind.

She can also be weak inside but hides from it from the eye to in inexperienced. For those who know her can see through the fake smiles and see upset through the glimmering eyes.

She is a girl you can love. She is a girl cannot be the partner of a short timer or dishonest person. She is a person who you will never forget.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

There are very few with my name as it is unique.



A beautiful, hot, and ultimately perfect girl. The best way to her heart is by attention compliments and being romantic. Women with this name are obsessed with music and often are amazing dancers, they normally can sing great too but prefer not to be heard. They love being surrounded by friends especially guys and will be the most fun girl you could ever date. If your dating a ******** you must be a pretty special guy. 

Some right some wrong.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahhh but the question is do you like Cheese?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA. This is hilarious!

CATHERINE:
An amazing individual who beasts at everything. She takes crap from no one and makes people laugh like there's no ****ing tomorrow. Sweet most of the time but will shut a ***** up quick. Shes athletic and loves music.. and shes a sexy piece of *** as well. 

It's all true, except for the last part, lol.  But I do not like to take crap from people my age, and if someone says things I find ridiculous (liek my mom most of the time), I will protest and prove them wrong until they cannot think of anything else to say... and have shut like a clam. 
I dooo always try to make my friends laugh (I really truly do), and love music and playing sports in gym class.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Amber and Mac said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> I somewhat agree. I find my name stupid sometimes but then again it's also a very unique name that not many people have! And...the Amber stone/colour is very pretty!
> 
> ...


Haha its almost me...except I dont.have alot of guy friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

This is fun here is mine... BUT i am not that funny except for a few jokes i made and one was a little different that was on Family Guy and its the Rudolph doctors exam. 
Seth: 
Seth is the person who is one of the craziest, happy, smart, and amazing guy you will ever meet. With just a few words and a couple of funny jokes, Seth will make you feel very good about yourself,no matter what kind of day you are having.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would post mine for Sage, but it's too graphic and, umm, sexual for this forum! :lol:


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL not so sure how accurate these are

Liz: 
Liz describes a girl that once you meet, you'll never forget. She's a walking oxymoron. She's sweet, yet spicy, hot, but cold, you get it. She seems to attract men to her, like she pulled their coin out of the fountain of love. She can kick *** in dancing, sports, and any other 'cool' hobby. But don't get on her bad side, cuz she can also kick *** there too..... YOUR ***! If you're lucky enough to be her friend or best friend or boyfriend, you'll be having laughs and side pains the rest of your life. Definitely a must for all individuals seeking a great life.

_Did you see Liz this morning?! Oh I think I'm in love!
_

The most phenomenal girl you will ever meet. Closer to perfect than any other. Contrary to what she believes, Not only is she Beautiful, Intelligent, and completely adorable; she has an amazing sense of humor, as well as being one of the sweetest and most caring people you'll ever know. She is not someone that deserves to be lied to or deceived, no matter how delusional she might be. One of a kind girl. Irreplaceable.

_Liz is the perfect kind of girl that anyone would be crazy not to love._

is the only girl that only wants a simple quest of a soft warm cookie and a cold glass of milk.

_Liz wants chocolate chip btw._


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha. I've done this before!


kelley
The definition of sexy, hott, gorgeous, the list goes on. Is one of the best and most amazing people you will ever meet and know. Can get downn on the dance floor, or just about anywhere else. And is far from a nerd or loser.
****, I wish I was a kelley.

Kelley
The truly Irish surname, generally refers to the nature loving irish who are not only good looking but extremely witty.
He's a real Kelley. 

You must be a Kelley.


Incredibly accurate ;] Though it's my first name, not a surname.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Darn.. I'm another Amber.. 
I'll post other meanings than the other Ambers..

The name Amber derives from Ancient Arabic times were Goddess Amber was an exquisite beauty. Her sense of stylability and vintage 'feel' was evident even in her teenage years. She is a timeless beauty that will never fade. 

A hot southern chick; usually brunettes. she's got a tight little body and is a TEASE. she's smart, crazy, nuts, GORGEOUS, athletic...a total package. If you're lucky enough to date her, she'll treat you the best. very very sexual and if your good enough and work hard enough, you can probably hook up with her within a week. looks good in anything she wears. She can get any guy with her sexy voice, piercing brown/blue eyes, adorable smile and sexy body. not to mention, she can party like HELL and drink most guys under the table. She's also a little bit insecure but hides it. be warned though DO NOT MESS WITH THIS GIRL. she'll most likely make your life hell.

A stuborn independent female with a fiesty attitude.

I do have to say I agree with most of it..except the "hooking up within a week part"...Sorry Son, that's not available to the public lol


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Samantha 
Usually a name for a person that is a walking Goddess. Gorgeous to the maximum, fun to talk to, easy to befriend with a sexy booty. Often pulls off the innocent act but she gets around.
****, that Samantha is too cute for words.
samantha 
A sexy female who if you are not currently dating you should get with. Samanthas are women of beauty and booty and usually a gorgeous blonde. They are all you wish you had and the best choice for a girl friend. (unless you know a samantha who is a man) 

If you date or dated these gorgeous Samantha's you have all you'll ever need or you are mental and let the best thing you had go, without realizing it. 

Samantha's are the best in bed even if they appear they aren't. Get to know your Samantha because studies show many grow up to be nude models just out of the blue. 

boy 1: i cant believe i let samantha go 
boy 2: yea dude you're such an idiot. do u not know how awesome she REALLY is? you didnt even give her a shot 
boy 1: im an idiot.
Samantha 
Usually a name for a person that is a walking Goddess. Gorgeous to the maximum, fun to talk to, easy to befriend with a sexy booty. Often pulls off the innocent act but she gets around.
****, that Samantha is too cute for words.
samantha 
A sexy female who if you are not currently dating you should get with. Samanthas are women of beauty and booty and usually a gorgeous blonde. They are all you wish you had and the best choice for a girl friend. (unless you know a samantha who is a man) 

If you date or dated these gorgeous Samantha's you have all you'll ever need or you are mental and let the best thing you had go, without realizing it. 

Samantha's are the best in bed even if they appear they aren't. Get to know your Samantha because studies show many grow up to be nude models just out of the blue. 

boy 1: i cant believe i let samantha go 
boy 2: yea dude you're such an idiot. do u not know how awesome she REALLY is? you didnt even give her a shot 
boy 1: im an idiot.

samantha 
A sexy female who if you are not currently dating you should get with. Samanthas are women of beauty and booty and usually a gorgeous blonde. They are all you wish you had and the best choice for a girl friend. (unless you know a samantha who is a man) 

If you date or dated these gorgeous Samantha's you have all you'll ever need or you are mental and let the best thing you had go, without realizing it. 

Samantha's are the best in bed even if they appear they aren't. Get to know your Samantha because studies show many grow up to be nude models just out of the blue. 

boy 1: i cant believe i let samantha go 
boy 2: yea dude you're such an idiot. do u not know how awesome she REALLY is? you didnt even give her a shot 
boy 1: im an idiot.

Samantha 
Usually a name for a person that is a walking Goddess. Gorgeous to the maximum, fun to talk to, easy to befriend with a sexy booty. Often pulls off the innocent act but she gets around.
****, that Samantha is too cute for words.

lol... I prefer a hose to a guy who taklks like that any day XD


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sommsama09 said:


> Samantha's are the _best in bed_ even if they appear they aren't.



Hmmmmmm

Are the guys on this forum reading this???:thumbsup:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

lol how embaro


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_ *Rochelle*
_
_*Origin:* French

*Meaning: *little rock

A woman who doesn't take **** from anyone, even her own parents. She does things her way when she wants where she wants how she wants. A beautiful person inside and out. She is a great listener and tells it like it is. She is loyal and trust worthy. She is exotic and fun to be around._


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

_I'm not sure what to think about mine. It seems like they were just about all written by 13-year-olds, to be honest. I have the curse (some would say blessing) of not many people my age having my name (the few others with my name that I have met have been MANY years my senior or MANY years my junior), so an accurate, non-teenage description of my name is difficult to find. Some of them fit most of the way, though._

Paige:
Paige's are usually the best friend you could possibly have. They are trustworthy, loveable, and you will never have dull moment with them. They are usually very funny, even when they don't mean it. They are also drop dead gorgeous, which means guys are lining up just to see them. Paige's are the best friend/girlfriend you could ever have. You'll be lucky to have one in your life.
_(The "drop dead gorgeous" line has proven true about almost every other Paige I've known...except me )_
_
This one, however, is scarily accurate (aside from the eye color...mine are blue...sometimes)  :_
Paige:
A girl who works hard at all she does and can make her friends have total laughing spazzes. Acts very different with her friends then she does in front of guys or at school. She's an athlete, a writer, and just likes to have fun. Has gorgeous big blue eyes and hair the color of caramel. Likes guys who are smart, kind, funny, and athletic. Guys don't be fooled...she may come across as quiet and serious, but she really has a great and friendly personality and would be a kick *** girlfriend. If you know a Paige, give her a chance!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Rubbish, I can't get urban up at work.. shocker ;D

Anyone want to do 'Sophie' for me??


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

lol I don't think I can post mine, there was a lot or swearing in it


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

*Lori*

The Most wonderful person in the World. Kind, Sweet, Loving, Caring, Gentle. Perfect in Every ways. The one you love for all your life.

Crazy hot girl. Beautiful, smart and funny; Lori posesses atributes absent in 99.9% of women. Truly a lucky find. Plus she rocks.

loyal, honest, loving woman with a heart of gold. A very forgiving person. She will fool you though. She may seem like she is clueless, but she is on to everything therefore she is a very hard person to surprise. Loves humor and laughing.

A wild-haired, smart, down to earth goofball. Loves Teh Kittehs.


Some of this is pretty accurate actually. Hmmmm...I wonder if DH would agree though I do love teh kittehs!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> *Lori*
> 
> The Most wonderful person in the World. Kind, Sweet, Loving, Caring, Gentle. Perfect in Every ways. The one you love for all your life.
> 
> ...


 
My old boss was called Lori :shock:

I can't write about her here. I would more than likely be thrown off haha


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL Duffy! I guess that means she doesn't match the descriptions!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Jake& Dai you got that in one ;D


----------



## mimie98 (Nov 9, 2011)

crap......my name means rebelious and sea of bitterness but it can also mean star of the sea and wished for child


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

alyssa	
the kind of girl who still manages to find a way to smile; the one that you'll see walking down the hallway, having her head up high, trying just one last time; the kind of girl that will get back up, each andeverytime she falls... the kind of girl who NEVER gives up.

2. Everything a true best friend should be. Someone who can always make you smile and knows her way around your head. One of those amazing people you meet in life that you should never let.

3. A one of a kind person whose sence of fun never wears down. Always up for fun and being silly, laughter is contagious so watch out!

And the only bad one I found.. Haha
Alyssa is a rare breed of blue mongoose. It is known to be very agressive and attack you for no reason, usually going for the nose. Many people are walking around without noses because of the dreaded blue mongoose Alyssa


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with mine.... :rofl:

"Valerie is a VERY sexy women who is also very intelligent. She has beautiful eyes and is sometimes considered to be a savage, but those people know as well as everyone else, that she is trully one of a kind. Dont do anything bad to Valerie, because she WILL come back out on top."


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i loved most of them for kaitlin but there was one i was just like wow really lol

i sent it to my boyfriend in tx and he laughed at all of them lol 
thanks for the humor today


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

*Kara*

"A tall, skinny girl who has an amazing personality. All a man can handle, if he becomes so lucky to even have her. A good friend that is always there when needed. Likes to party, even if it means some regretful moments. Always up for an adventure, and never turns down a dare. Very outgoing and smart. Is very athletic person. Someone you can always count on having a good time with.
_Dude, its Kara, everything will be fine, look forward to a good time._"

Correct except for the skinny part. :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

mimie98 said:


> crap......my name means rebelious and sea of bitterness but it can also mean star of the sea and wished for child


Marie? that's my middle name..I read it and was like wow, great..


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sophie:

A Sophie Is A Girls Name. The Meaning Of The Name Is Wisdom. And Its Origin Is From The French Lands. People Who Are Called Sophie Tend To Try And Be Better Than The Last Time, Try Their Hardest. You Usually See Them With Unique Style (Usually Colours And Skinny Jeans) And Head Banging Or Doing Something Rather Strange And Unique To The Human Eye, As She Doesn't Like To Blend In With The Crowd. They Love Jelly Beans, Ice Cream But Loves Melon And Pasta! Not Forgetting MUSIC! When She Is Drunk (On 1 Can) She Is Either -rude ;D- Or Being Sick... Dang It! Anyway She Says She Won't Do That In The Future. Any Lad Or Girl Are Lucky For Having This Gem.

I don't wear skinny jeans and the last time I headbanged I smacked my head open ;D
I love pasta and ice cream but allergic to melon lol!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

BAHAHA take a look at this guys:

Chloe:
A friendly girl with a nice *** who is loved by everyone! She is a hot person, no girls have any problems with her and all the guys want to have hot, mad, steamy *cough* with her.
LOL as you can see I coughed on the word I rather not copy and paste 

And then it says this too lol.
Chloe’s tend to be very intelligent, witty, humorous and sensual. For some strange reason they have the most intense eyes you will ever fall into. Up to this point in time, there has been over 56 years of intense research into this phenomena; but even with the (some may say extreme) amount of resources and time spent on this quandary by the most brilliant minds of the modern age, there has been no feasible conclusion and a distinct lack of even hypothetical consensus as to how or why this breathtaking mystery occurs.


----------



## mimie98 (Nov 9, 2011)

ladybugsgirl said:


> My names stupid: Amber


i love the name amber=) it is also my cousins name=)


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Molly
As most people know... I am also a name for ecstasy! bleh. After the drug information it says this! 

_a very beautiful girl, also thought of as perfect, very athletic, and fun to be around, she is smart, and is loved by many, she has low-self confidence, but doesn't realize that people think very highly of her, she is amazing in every way, and has a b**** for a sister
_
and for the record.. I have 2 sisters that are just as sweet as me! It's my future sister in law that is the b****

_more often than not she's solid as a rock. she has her priorities in order with family coming first. Molly's are hard working and loyal. doesn't see herself as beautiful outside but knows her beauty lies within. she gets along with everyone, and hates biggots, and liars with a passion. Molly has many acquaintances but knows who her true friends are. She would give you her last dime, even if she knew you would never repay the favor. Call her any time of day or night, she will always be there when you need her. Loves to go out for drinks with friends whenever her busy schedule allows.
_
this sounds a lot like me, actually!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Karen
Karen is the perfect woman. She has no flaw. She's funny, sweet, smart as hell, and above all, she is extremely gorgeous. She doesn't let anyone push her around and she has a great personality. She has some awesome goals set and always wins my heart. Has great taste in guys. Don't listen to what the other jack-off put. Everybody loves Karen.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Kaitlyn
The most amazing girl ever. She's beautiful, smart, funny, and can always make you smile.
"Why are you so happy?" 
"I was just with Kaitlyn."

A Kaitlyn is someone who is absolutely amazing. She is sweet and kind and will always care. Is a fighter for love but hates fighting in any other situation. Doesnt care what the hell anyone thinks because she knows she is beautiful inside and out. often brunette and brown eyed. Oh...and always smiling.

Well... I am brunette with brown eyes! Haha. Too funny


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought mine was very accurate.

madeline 
madelinistical, very tall and obnoxious girl, loved anyway


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My name's meaning(s.)

"a total insanely hott spanish girl. She is the girl every guy wants to date. She is your perfect spanish hottie."

"Is the name of the most beautiful girl in the world,she's sweet,adorable,kind,loves to hug,funny,great to get along with and she can bake cakes better than Martha Stewart and Betty Crocker Combined.In short terms How can you not love her?!"

I am a great baker I must say!

LOL!

a grandma name
Hey grandma xxxxxxx! you forgot to put your dentures in again!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*Allyson*

A person that is always smiling, no matter how hard of a time they are going through. A person who can brighten up a room by just walking in to it, and enchant a room by their smile. A person that can make you stop in your tracks as they stare at you, there eyes so magical from just a random stare. A person that likes kit kats and roses. A person that when you get to talk to them you get butterflies floating around. Someone that is so attractive words can not describe them. A person that dislikes sexy but loves pretty. Someone that asks if they look alright but you already know they are the prettiest person in the world.

When an Allyson Sighting happens, you should say one of the following;

I love your smile and the way you make me smile.

I love the way you walk, talk and laugh.

You just make me feel so good.

I will call you honey, darling, sweetheart...

You are the best, you are amazing!

I can’t get enough of you...
You drive me wild!

You keep my spirits so high

You have a wonderful sense of humour, you are so funny...

I love the way you brighten up a room...

I don’t know what I would do without you in my life

You just made my day
I wish my girlfriend was an Allyson

well I'm not sure about the whole attractive thing, I find myself rather plain. And although everyone says that my eyes always show a lot of emotion, I have no idea what they're talking about! Otherwise this is spot on. Oh, and I might try to take a stab at you if you try any of those pickup lines on me. They're cute and all but I think we all know that THAT kind of guy is just a suck up, and theres nothing I hate more than a suck up!











and then ofcourse we have... 

allyson
a big pile of ****

:lol: more like Allyson: cleans up big piles of ****


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Megan:
The exact opposite of a vegan. 

Actually considers it to be morally and ethically wrong to kill a plant or anything else that sprouted out of the earth. They will often refer to vegans as "seed slayers" and "Carrot killers"

I like


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

There was several definitions so I picked three...if you combine them it is totally me..tee he...

kelli 
a beautiful and very kind woman. cares more about others then herself. a very loving mother when she has children. for a kelli to be disliked is very rare. however don't take this woman to be a pushover. this would be a mistake. she sees all and hears all. and won't hesitate to put her foot up someones ***. to avoid harmful contact with a kelli, stay on her good side and treat her well. she will be a very good friend to you.

kelli 
a down *** homegirl with an extremly loud and very unique laugh. 
often found rollin in a very clean (hot) ride. 

kelli 
a disgusting pig who needs to fart every 2 seconds. smells so bad that they need to spray febreez on her every 2 seconds. shes the biggest nerd in the world.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I'm not in the original link..  

But 'Jalah' does mean clarity.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

lol me and my friends tried this today it was halarious!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> So I'm not in the original link..
> 
> But 'Jalah' does mean clarity.


 Your name's Jalah?? That's an AWESOME name!! I'm a sucker for uncommon names. Maybe because my name's SO popular in my age group.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha yes it is! I looked on facebook, and there are only 7 others or so with my name spelling.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

*definitely my fav---bababa i almost fell outa my chair reading these *
Christy 
Extremely and out-of-this-world cool.


______________________________
Christine 
The most beautiful, caring, loving person ever. The name "Chrstine" means perfection. If I could spend a day with her, my life would be complete. A "Christine" is synonym for perfect, perfection, flawless.

aha right....

Christine 
A deity; the best person to be in your corner; unlimited power and potential; a muse; someone that can change your life. Someone that takes your side even when you're wrong; soulmate; kismet; fortuitous; serendipity

Christine 
1983 movie about the car that came alive and tore **** up. killed tons of people, and was an overall badass.

i better be the bad *** chevy camaro or the F350

christy 
a cool, smart, fair, kind, often sexy, boss

Christy 
A girl who is wild and free. She just loves to have a good time with her friends. She always has to be listening to her music. She is very good at comforting you when you're down and is very sweet. She is always eating though she is not fat.

haha i do love me some food hahahahah


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Haha yes it is! I looked on facebook, and there are only 7 others or so with my name spelling.


 wow there's probably a LOT of Jessica's. There's about 9 at my three-grade school alone!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Almost all of mine are fantastic! 

Haley
Haley is creative, resourceful, and intellectually quick, with a healthy splash of confidence. Haley is stunning but down to earth. Good at a broad range of things. She enjoys debating issues and she gets very excited about new ideas and projects, but may neglect the more routine aspects of life. Generally outspoken and assertive. She enjoys people and is stimulating company. Excellent ability to understand concepts and apply logic to find solutions. Assertive and outspoken - Haley is driven to lead. Excellent ability to understand difficult organizational problems and create solid solutions. Intelligent and well-informed, a Haley will usually excel at public speaking. She values knowledge and competence, and usually has little patience with inefficiency or disorganization. Haley is popular and very effective at leading group discussions. She is able to do almost anything that interests her. Excited by new ideas, but bored with details. Open-minded and flexible, with a broad range of interests and abilities.
"Hi Haley, you have a stunning look."

"Haley is intelligent, energetic, principled, and will actually treat the office."

"Haley is intelligent, patient and hilarious"
^^this one totally describes me!!

Haley
Awesome, amazing, spectauclar, fascinating, incredible, marvelous, shocking, stunning, surprising, unbelievable, wonderful
Wow , That Girl Sure Is Like Haley!

haley
a spontanious combustion of pyscotic fusion
that girl went totally haley on her !


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

LOL, this is hilarious  Alright.

_Autumn_
The name Autumn is a rare name and usually applies to an extremely cognative and intelligent person. She usually has light colored hair; Blonde or a light Brunette and more often than not, is very cute. These Autumn's are extremely lovable. Autumn's are usually funny and have their own unique complex personality, that once mostly decyphered will instantly cause you to fall for them. Autumn's are determined persons who handles stressful situations very well and are sometimes wrongfully refered as a teachers pet due to their dependability, trustworthyness and honesty. Autumn's are rarely decetful and are often of the Sanguine personality type.

_Autumn_
Autumn is a very exotic type of female. She has a mystery to her which people love. She tends to be flirty but never easy. She knows her boundaries and has a great intuition.

_Autumn_ This one is nice :shock:
A person that will make you fall in love with them by doing nothing, She will never use you, but will make you feel used. You will always wait for her to fall in love with you even though there is no chance of that ever happening.

_Autumn_
amazing beautiful, different type of girl, not like all the rest of the world has a mind set of her own, lovely, classy and all around just beautiful can bring a smile to anyones face by just saying hello, she isn't judgmental, down to earth, and can keep a good conversation, amazing taste in music, techo, rock, anything really. she can hardstyle like a BEAST. She also loves to be different, by having her own style. very unique just like her name. oh, she is the biggest romantic, has a lovely heart just waiting to give to someone, she loves to have a good scene boy in her arms.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL, this is GREAT!

I despise my name, did you know that Amber is the #1 name adopted by prostitutes? Ugh. Reading these confirmed that everyone thinks Ambers are supposed to act like sexy cheerleaders, I'm a hippy tomboy!!!!

*I kinda liked these:*

"Amber is for free love and retro music."
"The sexiest thing ever to walk the Earth. Lives off of coffee and the love of Hobos."
"A beautiful girl who is very down to Earth, maybe even a little bit too much. Also extremely smart, sweet, and even a little sassy."
"Amber's are fabulous people, usually a brunette."
"Amber is a girl who has this amazing ability to leave people awestruck after meeting her. with the most amazing eyes in history, and a smile to die for, she is by far the most beautiful girl you will ever meet. she is funny, smart, and is always thinking of others. Amber often doesnt realize how special she is, and can become jealous of other girls, though it is often them who are jealous of her. With loads of boys chasing her, u know that shes one special person. If only she could realize what an amazing girl she is. if you know an Amber, you are one lucky person "
"She is brilliant, and the best southener I know."

*Not so much:*

"Great boobs. Great in bed. Very pretty, you will love her ."
"Can make the guys do anything she wants."
"Often taken as a w***e or a s**t (which sometimes might be the case.)"
"Can also be be really annoying in the sense that she makes weird/random sound affects. Usually into dancing (exotically for a living)." *NEVER!!!!*
"A girl who is defined by her friends as the "slow friend" 
she is intellectually challenged and runs in an awkward ape-like manner."

*And the worst!!!:*

"Amber is a name usually chosen by parents if their child is born and they don't want it. The name Amber in Greek stands for "No hope" making the name very ironic because figures show that 8/10 people named Amber become heroin addicts and die at age 32."

Kinda SAD!!!


----------

